# A Japanese girl in Minneapolis-St. Paul



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine updates, Ukiyo! kay:
One of my favourites is the tree with the red leaves in front of the buildings with red front parts.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Great pictures ukiyo! MSP has such a buzz to it, especially for a Midwestern urban area.

Have you moved yet?


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Not yet!


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great to see Minneapolis through your eyes, ukiyo! kay:


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Let's continue!

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

hotel room

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Mall of America

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## MPLS_Const_Watch (Mar 25, 2018)

ukiyo said:


> What kind of style are these houses?


"Tudor Revival"

Tudor Revival was popular in this part of the US from about 1910 through the start of WWII, but especially in the 1920s. The style is intended to imitate elements of British architecture in the 1500s. Lots of neighborhoods in Minneapolis full of Tudor Revival homes, duplexes, and apartment buildings, mostly built in the 1920s and 1930s.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

MPLS_Const_Watch said:


> "Tudor Revival"
> 
> Tudor Revival was popular in this part of the US from about 1910 through the start of WWII, but especially in the 1920s. The style is intended to imitate elements of British architecture in the 1500s. Lots of neighborhoods in Minneapolis full of Tudor Revival homes, duplexes, and apartment buildings, mostly built in the 1920s and 1930s.


Thanks! For some reason I thought they were scandinavian or something.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

We are almost finished with my fall set, next will be winter!

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

c ya cars

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

I think this is duplex

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

What on earth is this tower? I like the townhomes and apartments around it 

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

oh yeah sure, doncha knoooo

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

ukiyo said:


> What on earth is this tower? I like the townhomes and apartments around it
> 
> Minneapolis-St. Paul by ukiyo634, on Flickr


That is the Bunge Tower it used to be part of a grain elevator complex. They demolished the grain elevators, rehabbed the tower into apartments and built the new development around it. That whole part of the city used to be grain elevators. Almost all of them have been demolished and replaced with housing.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Thor
Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Hey card! Who do you think you are talking to??? but.....thanks 😅 

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

I clearly can't stop eating Japanese food

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Beautiful pics! Gotta love this/se town/s. Im not too much a fan of St Paul though tbh.



ukiyo said:


> Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr
> 
> yo634, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr




In case you didn't know, that's the oldest church in Mpls (from back when that area was a separate town called St. Anthony). And the building that houses the Aster Café is the oldest standing building in the city, dating from 1855.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

I did not know that! Thank you


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

Wintery Minneapolis also seems to have a certain charme!


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

TM_Germany said:


> Wintery Minneapolis also seems to have a certain charme!


Unfortunately all my pictures are cloudy. Actually Minneapolis winter is pretty sunny. For example:

Mean monthly sunshine hours in January:
Minneapolis: *156.7*
Stockholm: 40
London: 61.5
Seattle: 69.8
Berlin: 57.6
Paris: 62.5


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Swedish meatballs

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

You've been around quite a bit! The only parts I haven't seen in this thread is Southwest near Lake Harriet area, and Northeast central avenue area.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Motul said:


> You've been around quite a bit! The only parts I haven't seen in this thread is Southwest near Lake Harriet area, and Northeast central avenue area.


That's what I always do when I visit somewhere, I just go to completely random places and wander around lol


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again and well done, Ukiyo


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you 

Here is the last winter post!

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Untitled by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Now for my pictures from about a week ago 

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Another parking lot goes bye-bye 
Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

From the light rail going over highway

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Another parking lot bites the dust to a tower 

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Brand new apartments

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

From a light rail station

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more, Ukiyo


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Love your photos Ukiyo! You have a good eye. I see you photographed Kimchi Tofu House, I love it there! The Korean Ramen is great.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Motul said:


> Love your photos Ukiyo! You have a good eye. I see you photographed Kimchi Tofu House, I love it there! The Korean Ramen is great.


Yes, I go there a lot! Have you tried gyu-kaku?


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

ukiyo said:


> Yes, I go there a lot! Have you tried gyu-kaku?



Only in other cities. The one here is walking distance from me, but I always go to the place next door (Saigon Uptown), which is unarguably some of the best food in town at the absolute best price (7 bucks for a meal!).

I especially recommend their Pad Thai. You'll be thanking me.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Motul said:


> Only in other cities. The one here is walking distance from me, but I always go to the place next door (Saigon Uptown), which is unarguably some of the best food in town at the absolute best price (7 bucks for a meal!).


Oooh, I haven't tried that one.

These are the "Authentic" Japanese restaurants in MPLS btw: Kado no mise, Origami restaurant, Kyatchi (haven't tried it yet but owners are Japanese and other Japanese have said so), ichigo tokyo crepes (not a restaurant but authentic Japanese style crepes highly recommend). There are many ramen places, none are quite the level of "authentic" but they are all quite good. Kazama I recommend.


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

I tried Ichigo! Before that I didn’t know Japan had a crepe culture.

What do you think of Takatsu sushi downtown?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Ukiyo


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Motul said:


> I tried Ichigo! Before that I didn’t know Japan had a crepe culture.
> 
> What do you think of Takatsu sushi downtown?


Is that the one in the skyway? I haven't tried it because I looked at the pictures and it didn't look all that good, but I do plan on trying it eventually. There's also izakaya ramen spot I want to try.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

New apartments

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Ramen

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Light rail expansion

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Little old house

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

my hotel room

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr

Twin cities by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------

